
The biggest re-branding failures in history - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1286/what-are-some-of-the-biggest-re-branding-failures.html?src=hn-11-9
======
mindcrime
And yet no discussion of what is surely _the_ most colossal re-branding fuckup
in the history of the world:

Inprise[1]

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Inprise&redirect=...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Inprise&redirect=no)

